# Top Sites



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Safari has a feature called top sites that displays the home page of each of your favorite web sites. To visit one of these sites you just click on it, rather than having to go to bookmarks. 

Do any of the other browsers have this feature?


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I've never looked into that but firefox has a TON of addons so, they might have an addon for that.

I do recall last year when my wife and I were sharing one computer, I downloaded opera for her so I wouldn't get logged out of facebook if she sat down.
Anyway, Opera had something like that. The page it opened on had just that... pictures of whatever favorites she put in and she could click and go.

I'd bet some other browsers had something similar but that's the only I've seen so far... (I don't really mess with too many browsers these days)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> To visit one of these sites you just click on it, rather than having to go to bookmarks.


Where does the browser display these? Does it open them in a new tab or a new window or is there a choice. Perhaps Safari doesn't even have tabs. 

I view most with Firefox and have all of my morning favorites set to open with one bookmark click----open all in new tabs, or something like that. Not at home on my computer and I don't remember the exact wording of it. After reading on each that I wish to I close it and just reopen with a bookmark if I view it later in the day.

Some people I know simply put a shortcut on their desktop and access their favorites from there.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Where does the browser display these? Does it open them in a new tab or a new window or is there a choice. Perhaps Safari doesn't even have tabs.
> 
> I view most with Firefox and have all of my morning favorites set to open with one bookmark click----open all in new tabs, or something like that. Not at home on my computer and I don't remember the exact wording of it. After reading on each that I wish to I close it and just reopen with a bookmark if I view it later in the day.
> 
> Some people I know simply put a shortcut on their desktop and access their favorites from there.


Yes Safari has tabs also.
This is a icon to click on that displays the top sites. Those sites you have visited recently and most often.
I just clicked on the top sites and 9 separate sites are shown. 9 Small "windows" lol.
If you want then you can click on any one and then is displayed in a full screen.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Where does the browser display these? Does it open them in a new tab or a new window or is there a choice. Perhaps Safari doesn't even have tabs.
> 
> I view most with Firefox and have all of my morning favorites set to open with one bookmark click----open all in new tabs, or something like that. Not at home on my computer and I don't remember the exact wording of it. After reading on each that I wish to I close it and just reopen with a bookmark if I view it later in the day.
> 
> Some people I know simply put a shortcut on their desktop and access their favorites from there.


There is an icon for Top Sites. It displays 12 snapshots of home pages of my top sites (configurable). I have 10 sites that I visit several times a day, so it is real handy to get to them this way rather than have 10 tabs open. Any site I want to stay open all day, I open in a separate tab.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Where does the browser display these? Does it open them in a new tab or a new window or is there a choice. Perhaps Safari doesn't even have tabs.
> 
> I view most with Firefox and have all of my morning favorites set to open with one bookmark click----open all in new tabs, or something like that. Not at home on my computer and I don't remember the exact wording of it. After reading on each that I wish to I close it and just reopen with a bookmark if I view it later in the day.
> 
> Some people I know simply put a shortcut on their desktop and access their favorites from there.


This feature works on IE8 when you open a new tab. It only works when the 2nd or more tabs are first opened.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Opera browser has had what they call speed dial for some time now. Basically its a local page on your computer that comes up when you open the browser or when you open a new tab. You can set the icons to any webpage you want. It will update an image of that webpage. Click on the image and you go to that webpage.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

In FireFox its the Bookmarks Toolbar


----------

